# Forum Forever?



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think people were harsh toward the idea of Forum revivals in the past because they were obvious disingenuous cash grabs. If the original members back this, hell yes, I'm all for it. Nostalgia is a strong selling point, after all.

I know Devun rides for Wired but hoping he can make an appearance, too!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I honestly don't care... I support those riders, they were great and are still good/relevant. The brand? I couldn't care much less about it. Anybody who rode those boards back then knows they weren't good. Hopefully they'll build them better now but I'm still not buying.
I'm not against it either. I do hope it works out for the sake of the people involved, nobody deserves to fail (well, almost nobody).
I remember Look, Kemper (before they came back), Barfoot, Checker Pig, Crazy Banana, etc. and they evoke the early days for me etc... I wouldn't buy those brands even if they came back either.
If it works for some nostalgic people: good for them.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I binged some old forum videos today at work after seeing this thread. I remember the planks those era boards were, and it is even more nuts how big they went on em. Makes me want to beak out the special blend balloon pants in the basement


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

DaveMcI said:


> I binged some old forum videos today at work after seeing this thread. I remember the planks those era boards were, and it is even more nuts how big they went on em. Makes me want to beak out the special blend balloon pants in the basement


JP nose-pressing handrails on those things was totally bonkers man. The idea of pressing anything on those stiff camber boards back then (no RC in the '90s) for more than a couple feet was completely ridiculous to most of us.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Some were pretty bad - OG JJ board was a cap construction POS that rode like it, too. But that green F base! Wouldn't mind seeing some classics reissued with original graphics but revamped innards. Skully Destroyers!

It's probably going to be a low key, limited release only in the veins of what B did with Brushie and Terje classics. I hope they leave it at that so that the brand doesn't fail yet again.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Surgeon said:


> I honestly don't care... I support those riders, they were great and are still good/relevant. The brand? I couldn't care much less about it. Anybody who rode those boards back then know they weren't good. Hopefully they'll build them better now but I'm still not buying.
> I'm not against it either. I do hope it works out for the sake of the people involved, nobody deserves to fail (well, almost nobody).
> I remember Look, Kemper (before they came back), Barfoot, Checker Pig, Crazy Banana, etc. and they evoke the early days for me etc... I wouldn't buy those brands even if they came back either.
> If it works for some nostalgic people: good for them.


This 100%!!!
Nostalgia for selling boards is kind of shitty. Besides wouldn't a new Forum deck basically be a Burton with a different topsheet/base anyway?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The boards in the last few years weren't bad, some were pretty good. The best thing Forum offered was their team. If they can bring that back, with the vibe, then they have a place. If they just want to "Kemper" there return with just reissue graphics, open mold shapes, and only build their team with pros that should be retired, nah.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

freshy said:


> This 100%!!!
> Nostalgia for selling boards is kind of shitty. Besides wouldn't a new Forum deck basically be a Burton with a different topsheet/base anyway?


My pure speculation is that if this is returning, it's not Burton. They do still own the liscence, but maybe they felt fine to sell to JJ, Mack etc or something. Just a guess though. 

I have been saying for years that Burton just needs to quit it with their dumb (except I do love me some Kilroys) psuedo am team nonsense. Bring Forum back, make it the grom am team. No board over $450. Hard to find at retail in real life.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Legit question: Does anyone under the age of 35 care about Forum? The way the brand was marketed was revolutionary at the time, the team and vids were insane....but it literally went out of business TWICE.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SandPounder said:


> Legit question: Does anyone under the age of 35 care about Forum? The way the brand was marketed was revolutionary at the time, the team and vids were insane....but it literally went out of business TWICE.


To this day I regret selling my 2012 Destroyer with the electric chair graphic. I was late to the party but sure enjoyed watching all of those films as I was discovering snowboarding, JJ and Walsh are still some of my favorite riders.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SandPounder said:


> Legit question: Does anyone under the age of 35 care about Forum? The way the brand was marketed was revolutionary at the time, the team and vids were insane....but it literally went out of business TWICE.


I'm 34


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SandPounder said:


> Legit question: Does anyone under the age of 35 care about Forum? The way the brand was marketed was revolutionary at the time, the team and vids were insane....but it literally went out of business TWICE.


It wasn't all vidoes and hype. Their free-flexing hinged binding discs predated Burton's version, and also did channel before B, too. Apart from Elan (EU) and Yonex (Japan), Forum was the first core brand (at least in the US I think) that mass released ICS boards. I hunted down Republic and Shaka bindings long after they were discontinued because they had all the features and adjustability one could ask for in bindings. But none of this matters if you don't care. 

Care about it or not, it's one of the most recognized brands in snowboarding. Brand recognition does not equate to affinity but it's still a valuable asset. I hope it carries on in some meaningful way or form.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Nivek said:


> I'm 34


Check mate.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SandPounder said:


> Check mate.


Nailed it.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

All these reissue brands can fu off. Do something new instead.


----------



## jlund72 (6 mo ago)

Forum Jeremy Jones board was the 1st board I ever owned! I still have it, break it out every once in a while for nostalgia...man, that thing would fly. I'd buy one!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Some were pretty bad - OG JJ board was a cap construction POS that rode like it, too. But that green F base


You mean like this one?

I dug out these old pics from back in the day when I spent 2 seasons riding Red Mountain (Rossland B.C.).

Forum boots, board, and bindings… yeah… they weren’t the greatest I’ll tell you that. Even at the time I remember thinking that.

The boots were super heavy with a massive footprint too.

But that marketing machine… damn… I’ll admit, it sucked me in! Big lesson learned.


----------



## jlund72 (6 mo ago)

jstar said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> I dug out these old pics from back in the day when I spent 2 seasons riding Red Mountain (Rossland B.C.).
> 
> ...


Super cool


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

jstar said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> I dug out these old pics from back in the day when I spent 2 seasons riding Red Mountain (Rossland B.C.).
> 
> ...


Awesome! Which seasons were you there? I did a season at Red in 03/04.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Manicmouse said:


> Awesome! Which seasons were you there? I did a season at Red in 03/04.


Ha… yeah, I was there… pretty sure they were the 02/03 and 03/04.

I remember thinking at the time that I needed a different board for that mountain, something more powder/freeride. It was the first time I could find fresh pretty much every time I rode. Great mountain eh!!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Ha! Let's keep running with this chat then... Early in the season me and a mate would hitchhike from Rossland. Once we got a lift from a dude in a red wagon with a cracked windscreen, I know your photo is of a red truck... But it would be hilarious if that was you...


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Manicmouse said:


> Ha! Let's keep running with this chat then... Early in the season me and a mate would hitchhike from Rossland. Once we got a lift from a dude in a red wagon with a cracked windscreen, I know your photo is of a red truck... But it would be hilarious if that was you...


Wish it was, that would’ve been a great coincidence! But I had a different truck the 03/04 season (I’m sure my windshield would have been cracked though).


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah well! You probably won’t recall some random kiwis in town. We were basically bums without much money shoveling snow for cash. Didn’t have the money to socialize! Also the problem with going overseas with other people is that you’re less likely to try to meet new people.

Red was awesome though, I have great memories. Went back once with my wife before kids!


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

The Devun Walsh 161 board from 2005 was one of the best boards I've ever ridden. The 161 was white and green and looked sooooo good.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Forum is making a comeback this fall. Owners are Peter Line, Jeremy Jones, Mack Dawg and the laywer dude who owns the trademark (not B)
No re-issue’s of old boards. ✌🏻


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I suggest everyone talking about Forum google Joshua Schoonover the patent lawyer aka Trademark Troll that got the Forum, Special Blend, and Four Square trademarks. Look what he did with Special Blend/Four Square www.specialblendusa.com and tell me you think this is any different. Love JJ, Mack Dawg, and PL, and I'll support them, but I don't trust this fuckstick from Oceanside as far as I can throw him. My thinking is at some point after he doesn't get his bankroll back or isn't making the cash he wants this shit ends up direct on Amazon like SB and 4Square. He has a history of it. As some have pointed out Forum has failed twice, is the third time a charm?

Hell when I was searching what trademarks he owns from buying them after they died it's 4 pages of some weird ass shit. Dudes just doing a cash grab. I want to think Jeremy and the gang are going to be revolutionary; but 10 years is a long time and a lot has changed in that time span. Look at the culture of snowboarding now and where it is and ask yourself if anyone over the age of 45 has really revolutionized snowboarding marketing to the point that it's been a game changer.

Check out Jeremy's Airtime Podcast at the 1 hour 5 minute mark: Air Time Podcast | A Snowboard Podcast

They have no team, they have just enough cash to get boards from the Mothership, and they aren't doing nostalgic cash grab graphics. This is a huge uphill battle. Look at what brands are crushing the market right now and who is doing what. They're competing against Nideckers mega hold on the industry, K2/Ride's ability to make quality product, Capita owning their own factory and being revolutionary with pushing innovation, Mervin basically being the T.Rice/Austin Sweetin/ Phil Hansen/ Gnu team marketing and Natural Selection, and a zeitgeist that doesn't have Snowboarder and Transworld as gatekeepers. Slush isn't doing shit and who the hell knows what Snowboard Mag is doing. Method has there thing but it feels dated. Curator isn't doing a new issue. Torment concentrates on social causes and young bloods. No team = no one on check the feed regularly. I'll ride the boards if they want to send them to me, but my guess is they'll be open molded stuff that's either Capita, DC, maybe an old IPP and probably not anything new. I know I'll probably like the ride, but still. 

They will have to keep it lean for about 3 seasons, they need to do something revolutionary and I'm not sure Caleb Flowers (rumor I heard he's doing the marketing) will be able to pull it off. Their loading online thing reminds me of old Seth Huot Volcom team movie marketing from 8 to 10 years ago. JP's chilling with Santa Cruz (still can't believe this is a snowboard brand) and the Forum second wave guys that build up That. Forum or Against Them are all having kids and riding out the twilight of their careers. Pat Moore isn't going to leave K2 and Andreas is off being super dad/male model/Norwegian power house. John Jackson is over on Sims which is yet another brand that is doing the nostalgic return and yet every shop I talk to says the same thing "boards are sick, teams sick, but everyone still associates it with being a pricepoint Sports Authority brand". 

Ask yourself did Forum stand on its product or did it stand on its marketing and I'm not talking the last 3 years or so under Burton, because we know that shit was solid. Well except the Holy Moly, fuck that thing second worst board I've ever ridden. I can remember being in high school in the late 90's and hand flexing a Forum in the shop and the die cut just popped out. I watched one of the younger kids than me who was about all of 120lbs ollie a picnic table and do a tail slap and the damn thing just separated. He was on a 154 and had just bought it an hour earlier. Quality was not there strong suit. But my god did they have killer marketing. Who wore a visor beanie or had XXL pants because of these guys?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

In light of Monster, Red Bull, Rockstar, (insert your local brands) marketing hype trains, it might actually be refreshing to see a board brand flash their logos around. They will be nowhere near as prominent as the energy drinks but good luck to them nonetheless.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

All this just makes me respect the Korua guys all the more.

Started the company 10 years ago, and have literally carved out a niche for their products/brand/target market


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Ami I the only one who never wanted a Forum board? I mean I watched all their videos on repeat but always felt like the board were average park noodle or big booter plank, even as a teen. Most likely I was wrong, but I was just too cool to even try the board everybody wanted... My Nitro Chastagnol was of course the connoisseur choice [emoji41]

I agree on forum not making a huge nostalgic comeback. Maybe as a niche/side, rider owned brand, a bit like Backman is keeping Allian, but not with a business tycoon leading the thing indeed. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Etienne said:


> Ami I the only one who never wanted a Forum board? I mean I watched all their videos on repeat but always felt like the board were average park noodle or big booter plank, even as a teen. Most likely I was wrong, but I was just too cool to even try the board everybody wanted... My Nitro Chastagnol was of course the connoisseur choice [emoji41]
> 
> I agree on forum not making a huge nostalgic comeback. Maybe as a niche/side, rider owned brand, a bit like Backman is keeping Allian, but not with a business tycoon leading the thing indeed.
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Allian is mainly targeted at the asian market and new Atlantis is why.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh really? I thought they were just keeping the oldies fire the sake of the good ol days. I'm disappointed... Loved my Backman! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you guys want a real head scratcher, here Dub Brand Weathergear – Just another WordPress site


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Dub is a fine example of another Zombie Brand...sad.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I honestly feel like a large part of this is the bombhole effect. I'm here for it. Let some of the riders that were passed over and left out to dry have their resurgence and get some royalty money these days. If forum does it, maybe some of the male and female riders from back then that didn't get the exposure back then can get a little nest egg to retire on.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I had a weird dream that I bought the trademark for Fishpaw mitts (remember them?) and restarted the brand with a good team and marketing. It was sick, everyone wanted gigantic blue and white mitts. Might do it, probably wont.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So lets look at zombie brands.
Sims
Kemper
Forum
4 Square/Special Blend
Atlantis
Joy Ride
M3
Funky

Maybe we can get a Hooger Booger, Checkered Pig, Type A and others while we're at it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't forget Grenade and Agency


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Morrow?


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

There was an attempt to resurect A. snowboard (founded by legend Regis Rolland). It was named APO, had Rolland with them and Longo in the team. Then they all split because of poor management, bankrupt a couple times but still manage to zombie its way for a decade as a cheap brand and just died again a few years ago… and god knows the nostalgia was high on this brand!

I think Serge Dupraz did the right move. Found a new brand with its own identity—old schoolers know who is behind it, but it's a bonus, not the main selling boint. And then make a throwback design like the B.HOT once in a while, just for the fun and having a bit of nostalgia marketing. I mean it's an excellent board first and on top of that has the same graphics as my first ever board… sure make a difference with a few others I might consider!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I loved A Snowboards. I’m not sure it ever made it to North America. David Vincent and Axel Pauporte were style gods.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I wonder what the Forum boards will be like. Anyone old enough to remember and/or care is probably too old to be into progressive freestyle. Can’t see them putting an F on the base of some dad carvers either tho. Some capita knock-offs with chill graphics wouldn’t be so bad, not everyone wants an alien wearing a bikini or whatever on their board.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Some capita knock-offs with chill graphics wouldn’t be so bad, not everyone wants an alien wearing a bikini or whatever on their board.


I'm with you on that one... their graphics are an acquired taste in many cases for me.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So lets look at zombie brands.
> Sims
> Kemper
> Forum
> ...


We need Barfoot and Look as well.
If we're looking into brands that were utter-trash then, 5150 and Liquid should be included too.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Does the world need another twin-tip snowboard? 

It sounds like Forum is going to start slow...meaning they will be in a few stores and online this Fall. They will have a small team of JJ and Peter, and a few yet to be named ams. So what do they really have here that stands out over any other board brand? Other than the "F" logo I don't see much to be honest.
I doubt Mack Dawg is going to film a full length vid (for now anyway.) So they are going to have IG and YouTube edits. And what else? The boards are being made at the Mothership, so at least they will be a quality product, but unless they bring some REAL heat to the am team and/or steal some relevant pros from other brands, they are shaping up to be just another small brand that never really makes a dent. 

I hope I'm wrong, but it is really hard to put lighting back into a bottle...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SandPounder said:


> Does the world need another twin-tip snowboard?


The world doesn't need more snowboards. There's tons of redundancy already and lots of useless "innovation".
However, as long as there's a market and people buying, companies are going to push them out.
Twin snowboards are all I ride: I'll take another one if it brings something new or at least great to the table (and no, a logo I remember from my past isn't new or innovative and definitely not enough to get me to buy one). Not everybody's out there doing powder turns. Gimme my twins.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

What a horrible time to get into it, they missed the hype by three years. I think this season this sport is going to take a huge hit to popularity. Prices of boards and bindings basically went up $60 across the board, price of lift tickets and season passes went up massively around here. It's $70 to $80 for a lift ticket this year at these little 400 foot Wisconsin hills. This could probably be its own thread but people are starting to feel the squeeze with higher interest rates and the cost of this sport is going up a lot. It takes a lot of electricity to run a ski resort, and with energy prices going crazy, especially in places like Europe, the cost of snowboarding and skiing is going to be pretty bad this year.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

SEWiShred said:


> What a horrible time to get into it, they missed the hype by three years. I think this season this sport is going to take a huge hit to popularity. Prices of boards and bindings basically went up $60 across the board, price of lift tickets and season passes went up massively around here. It's $70 to $80 for a lift ticket this year at these little 400 foot Wisconsin hills. This could probably be its own thread but people are starting to feel the squeeze with higher interest rates and the cost of this sport is going up a lot. It takes a lot of electricity to run a ski resort, and with energy prices going crazy, especially in places like Europe, the cost of snowboarding and skiing is going to be pretty bad this year.


They’ve made it a sport for the rich AGAIN, when I was in high school (mid 80’s) I always wanted to ski but it was too expensive for my parents to afford. The ski school bus club was all of the rich kids that went up every week, but the sport of skiing was seeing a decline in ticket sales with tickets at our resorts down to $10. 

In ’85 my buddies and I all bought boards ($200 with binding) and started heading to Baker every Friday, Saturday and Sunday rain or shine or powder. We were part of a group of maybe 20 boarders, I still have my fist snowboarding picture of me riding my first chair, it’s a bluebird day at Baker fresh snow and maybe 4 people standing at the chair, and even at Baker we got loads of shit from the skiing community, but year after year we saw more and more starting to stand sideways. Eventually the numbers kept going up and so did the lift ticket/season passes. I can remember a conversation I had with a older guy at work about skiing/boarding and he said that “he was glad for the popularity of snowboarding, because if it weren’t for you guys the resorts couldnt invest in new lodges or lifts”, I’d never looked at it that way.

So today boards are on avg $600, bindings $300, boots $300, gear $$$ and lift tickets $100+ (except Baker) to stand in some of the longest lines you’ll see. Not to mention I put gas in my car yesterday at Costco $91.

With the crowds and at least my state not allowing expansion, the resorts only way to lessen the crowds is going to be to keep raising the price of sliding downhill, and once again making it a well to do family activity.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't want to get too off topic but this sport is about to change massively with inflation, energy prices, and interest rates.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's going to become even more elitist. Prices are going to go up, up, up.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> It's going to become even more elitist. Prices are going to go up, up, up.


Sadly yes. Luckily, or so I believe, there will always be the smaller, less know, less prized hills. Sure, they won't have the huge snowparks or the crazy ass terrain, the huge cafeteria with vegan/glutenfree/paleo options but it also (usually) comes with a lower price for the lift tickets... everything else is going up but the used market is always a good option if you're on a budget and those smaller hills are always another nice options. The thrill is going down the hill and having fun. Sometimes you have to bring it back to the basics and remember why you like it in the first place... simplify it all...


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Well if things gets pricier, we'll just have to car pool, use shuttles, make our gear last... Big picture, it's not a bad thing to buy less manufactured plastic goods and burn less oil, provided we can buy ticket (tickets are much more affordable in France though).

But that's exaclty why we won't buy another random okayish board, just because it has a nostalgia logo on it.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Etienne said:


> But that's exaclty why we won't buy another random okayish board, just because it has a nostalgia logo on it
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


J'aime ta façon de penser Étienne...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well digging this back up as they posted the boards for sale. Mid level specs $690 price tag. Don't tell me it's not a cash grab.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends what they intend to do with the funds too, and how much they are planning to make of each board. Luckily the boards aren’t for me anyways, but if they get a crew going and start producing content, I’m for it.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well digging this back up as they posted the boards for sale. Mid level specs $690 price tag. Don't tell me it's not a cash grab.


Damn, that'd be excessive if it were CDN$ for a mid-spec board. I didn't want one before, I sure don't want one now.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Wtf…$690 for Topsheet graphics that look like leftover Capital Outerspace Living design template. The fonts/design style are similar to last year’s OSL…The base is pretty mediore as well.

Guess they’re fully into milking all the nostalgia dollars out of 40 year old rad dads with too much disposable income.

edit: Looking at the build… it literally is an OSL Core/Carbon layup with a different camber bend.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm disappointed in the way this went. The boards themsleves dont seem particularly innovative or isnpired. The aesthetic of these boards just look like a stale left over from the period of time most aptly defined by the release of The Matrix trilogy - whats with all the retro future ad copy, Mr Anderson? Also, wtf are they smoking with these prices?

I'm bummed.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn’t have any expectations for the first stuff. They need riders and an active community to get progression, and unless they get that going, it won’t last for long.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

It seems to me like it's all about that Green F on the base. Ridiculous imo.
I don't wish for Jeremy and the other guys to fail but damn, seems like the plan should've been better than to just milk the graphics.
The irony is that the new "uninspired boards" will be soooo much better (even by today's standards... just being mediocre is better than what they were back then) than those old boards they're getting "inspired" from.
Give me something worth it. A logo isn't it.

Anyone can post a link or pics? Seems like this thread deserves it at this point. Can't do it from work sorry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Surgeon said:


> It seems to me like it's all about that Green F on the base. Ridiculous imo.
> I don't wish for Jeremy and the other guys to fail but damn, seems like the plan should've been better than to just milk the graphics.
> The irony is that they new "uninspired boards" will be soooo much better (even by today's standards... just being mediocre is better than what they were back then) than those old boards they're getting "inspired" from.
> Give me something worth it. A logo isn't it.
> ...











PRODUCTION 002 - 154


If you’re looking for a single board that can take on any mountain, Production 002 is your guide. Nestle into the sweet spot on a directional twin with a directional insert pack offering perfect placement for your stance within the sidecut. Medium+ flex pattern with a nice transition feeds the...




forumsnow.com


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> PRODUCTION 002 - 154
> 
> 
> If you’re looking for a single board that can take on any mountain, Production 002 is your guide. Nestle into the sweet spot on a directional twin with a directional insert pack offering perfect placement for your stance within the sidecut. Medium+ flex pattern with a nice transition feeds the...
> ...


Thank you brother.

Damned, we're talking pretty standard specs (nothing bad but nothing mind-blowing either) for more money than a Super DOA and about 60$ less than a MegaMerc (here in Canada at least). Did I mention that I'll pass?


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

$690.00 for a Forum snowboard that has the same exact specs as a $450.00 Capita?!? These guys really did their research. Soooooo glad that Forum is back (and gone again next year.)


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

Revvi said:


> Guess they’re fully into milking all the nostalgia dollars out of 40 year old rad dads with too much disposable income.


They literally say that on the website:


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

El Cholo Rojo said:


> They literally say that on the website:
> 
> View attachment 164563


If I were feeling old school… rather get a Rome Agent 20th anniversary.

Hell… even the Kemper boards made at GP87, with 80s inspired graphics are like 40% off and around $300.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The board looks like a middle-of-the-range model with an arbitrary 'nostalgia' margin thrown on top. Which, if you think about it, is what Forum always was. When it wasn't nostalgia, it was mostly just the F'ing brand. 

A hundred bucks less might have been more reasonable, but still a lot for an extruded base model. As it is, a $200+ premium for a dead brand is a bit much. Maybe if it goes on clearance a few months from now... but the way things go these days, they will probably 'sell out.'


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The 02 is a OSL core/guts, DOA sidecut, and Outsiders camber. Any of those boards will ride the same if not better for less.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> Maybe if it goes on clearance a few months from now... but the way things go these days, they will probably 'sell out.'


Still, there'll be other boards on clearance that'll be a much better deal for less...


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

robotfood99 said:


> Which, if you think about it, is what Forum always was. When it wasn't nostalgia, it was mostly just the F'ing brand.


Agree, picking the cheapest elements from Mothership to cobble together is pretty "on brand." These are just so ugly tho. Brutal colorways. Area51 vibe/glitch/pixel graphics. "Reboot Initiated" text lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I feel the loading next rebooted whatever is just failed Volcom marketing.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Surgeon said:


> Still, there'll be other boards on clearance that'll be a much better deal for less...


Just doing my part as a _f_anboi


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

robotfood99 said:


> Just doing my part as a _f_anboi


You do you!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I’m not into the graphics or the price but an almost full camber directional twin built in the mothership has my attention. I like the nose/tail shape. 
my prediction/wish is a Longo pro model from Capita in the next year or two.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Revvi said:


> If I were feeling old school… rather get a Rome Agent 20th anniversary.
> 
> Hell… even the Kemper boards made at GP87, with 80s inspired graphics are like 40% off and around $300.


Friends don't let friends rider a Kemper....


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

SandPounder said:


> Friends don't let friends rider a Kemper....


Hah!
I mean, GP87 presses some solid decks…
and Moosejaw has the SR Surf Rider for like $220 after all the clearance discounts.

Kinda temped just to buy one and mess around with!

I don’t think any sober person would spend $530 on a Kemper… but 60% off changes things!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly I don't think Kemper has ever sold a board full price.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

That’s how I feel about Rossignol…
They make great boards. But I would only get them on sale at the end of the season.

TheHouse and other places have a Sashimi for around $300 ($250 after coupons). Which is a pretty good deal. 

Pretty sure even Rossignol is aware of this…cause for MSRP of the ‘23 is $679. idk how many people actually pay for retail for that…


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Revvi said:


> That’s how I feel about Rossignol…
> They make great boards. But I would only get them on sale at the end of the season.
> 
> TheHouse and other places have a Sashimi for around $300 ($250 after coupons). Which is a pretty good deal.
> ...


I'd pay retail for Rossi if I had to. Great stuff and solid people behind with. Been in the game for decades as well.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Late 90s early 2000s Skate, Snowboard and Motorcross Videos had that it factor. I loved em cause they felt like skaters on snowboards, not skiers on snowboards.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

For the older members, as anyone ever heard the rumour that, back then, as mentionned, their boards weren't that great in terms of quality. That actually, the riders had exclusive build board more durable? Did anyone has heard of thoses rumours.

Forum should bring back Jeenyus as well on that point, bring back Kevin Jones.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

